# WHICH GRAIN WEIGHT



## mudfish45 (Jun 29, 2009)

IF I WERE RELOADING 44 SPEC. AND 44 MAGNUM AND WANTED TO USE THE SAME BULLETS ,WHAT GRAIN WEIGHT OF BULLET WOULD SERVE BOTH WELL.AND THE SAME QUESTION FOR 38 SPEC AND 357 MAG.

ALSO WHAT TYPE OF BULLET IS BEST TO USE FOR TARGET SHOOTING FROM 25 TO 75 YARDS WAD CUTTER,SEMI WADCUTTER,FLAT NOSE,SEMI FLAT,ROUND,OR HOLLOW POINT

THANKS TONY


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

You don't specify jacketed or cast bullets, so I will assume jacketed.

I have found 125 grain to be the best weight bullet for crossing between 38 Special and 357 Mag. Also 200 grain for 44Sp. and 44Mag.

As far as shape choice, that is not as easy. For maximum accuracy, cast full wadcutters at low velocities will do the best. But that will involve casting your own, slugging the bores, and sizing to the exact groove diameter for your firearms. However, they lose velocity rapidly, and would not be too satisfactory for yardages over 25. Any lead bullet that is not sized to the groove diameter for your revolvers will give lousy accuracy.

I use Speer hollow points for all my revolver loads, finding they give superb accuracy with the right loads and double duty for hunting. The most accurate load I have worked up uses the Speer 125 grain hp in 357 with 20 grains of 296. It will hold 1 1/8" at 25 yards consistently, and runs about 1450 ft/sec.


----------

